# Martini almost drowned last night



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I was in the living room holding my sweet tiel Moonshine. My daughter's in the bathtub and the door is open to the bathroom. The birds are flying around in their room and all of a sudden my other sweet tiel, Martini, comes flying thru the living room like usual. 

Instead of going back to the bird cages Martini darts to the bathroom and my daughter starts screaming that the birds in the water and is drowning to death. I run in there as fast as I could and Tini's barely keeping her head above the water and really freaked out. I was able to grab her up before her head went under blessedly. She was so upset she let me wrap her up to get her dry. 

I was affraid she would be traumatized but today she seems like her usual sweet and outgoing self. So, please be careful with any water source when your birds are out as I never thought about them going in the bathroom like that.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job we havent got a bath,just the shower.I try to be very careful with the kitchen sink,never leave a mug full of water there and basin in the bathroom,never leaving the bathroom door open.Hope your Martini is Ok . X x


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwwww, I'm so sorry you and your daughter and Tini had to go through that.  I'm sure we had all done similar things. When I first got Sunny, I wasn't very experienced with having a tiny bird on the floor all the time and when I was drying her cage, a cement perch rolled off the top and almost dropped on Sunny. It missed her by about 2 inches. There were also a few other times when I didn't look when closing the door, book shelves, etc. and if Sunny had been there she would have been crushed. Now I have trained myself to always go SLOW and always look at what I'm doing, esp. when closing doors and bookshelves (as Sunny sometimes likes to stand at the top of doors and shelves so if I don't look then her toes would be crushed.) I am always paranoid that Sunny would drown so I don't really take baths and I ALWAYS keep the toilet cover down. I would rather be paranoid this way but know Sunny is safe.

Take care and hoping you guys are feeling better now. :flowers:


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

My tiels are restricted to what ever room they live in due to having a cat but I would never let them in the kitchen or bathroom regardless. That's just down to personal opinion. I'd never want to wash with my birds (we also only have a bath at this house) heck, I wouldn't even want to share a bath with my toddler! lol and I don't consider it safe or hygienic to have them in the kitchen considering how often they poop.

Pleased your little baby is ok xx


----------

